# Operating instructions necessary?



## marks (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,
do you think I need instruction to use my site or is it better to make it more simple? What do you think about my music.
Criticism welcome.
Thanks Markus
www.lux-imago.de


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 29, 2007)

I like the site and don't think instructions are necessary. But I'm not crazy about anyone putting music or sounds on a website. If I'm talking to someone then I have to mute my speakers, and if someone goes to your site at their office they could get in trouble when your music starts coming out of their computer's speakers. If you feel you must have the music, make it an option that someone can do by clicking a button. However, I do like the music you chose. Most of your subject are hard and/or stark, and the music reflects that.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think instructions are necessary. Looks good! 

-AS


----------

